# Cook Off Team Name



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking to form a cook off team to have a little fun every now and then... trying to come up with a good team name... Any suggestions?:brew:


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

*The Smoke Ringers*

prolly already been used


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

southtexas sizzlers


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Meat n Hators


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Team*

We burn one for U.:texasflag


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

in our younger days we were the "Drunker than You Cooking Crew"


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Young, Dum and Full of Rum


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

:flag:I started a new team last year after being on a previous team for about 5 years. The hardest part was thinking of a team name....one day i was listening to Rodney Atkins "These Are My People" and the part of the song were he says," even though we are a bit disturbed"....and there it was. We now call ourselves "A Bit Disturbed"...good luck in your search.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Our team which is 18 of us age 21-32 all Shsu grads are named. " just the Tip"


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Friends in Low Places.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

making bacon


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Grease Trap


----------

